
Google Earth Outage: 17 hours and counting - bmurray7jhu
https://support.google.com/earth/thread/27949708
======
sdan
“the globe may not reappear”

------
HocusLocus
I cleared my caches. The globe reappeared. What a relief.

------
mmmmmbmmmm
it's weekend, poor SREs :(

------
tambeb
Working fine for me.

